# LF: 180+ gallon acrylic tank and stand



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Looking for a 180-240 gallon tank setup preferably with a stand but if not no biggie. Tank must be acrylic due to weight of glass. Dont need a filter cause I just bought an fx5 may need a second heater. If you have a setup direct me towards your add and Ill get back to you. Wanting to keep it around $1000+/-

Brittany


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Aquaman is selling an awseome setup.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a complete 230 gallon setup for sale...you enquired about it before but then never followed up are you interested?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I am interested but I would still need to see a picture of the stand at least


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump it up, doesnt need to be glass


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

i have the cure for your big ass tank seeking. How about a 420g with stand and might have lights avail. 84L x26W x42H stand is 25inchs


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump....no one? acrylic preferred due to weight of glass


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

180 gallon, less than 1 year old, black pine stand (reinforced), glass tops.

zero scratches

700


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

price change 650$


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

This too big for you? 
300 gallon 72" x 30" x 32"
Plexiglas, center overflow no stand.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a pretty big a$$ tank, Dave.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Dave,

How much are you asking for it, what are the dimensions, and how much does it weigh? I'm currently looking for a 100 gallon stand, but given the PITA that it was to get the tank moved (HEAVY!), I'm kind of thinking acrylic for the next tank.

I need another tank like a hole in the head, but...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

from what i hear an acrylic tank will save electricity too since it is a better insulator than glass the heat doesnt leak out as fast


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Well if you really wanna go cost saving, build your own tank.
Its super fast, make the dimensions you want. 

This week / weekend I'm going to be building a few new tanks, as I want to replace all my glass tanks with Wood / Fiberglass tank, for both strength and looks.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Gonna sell it for a buddy who is doing a big reno, will check with him on pricing and post it up shortly. Wanted to clean everything up first and get it ready to sell.
As for dimensions they are, 300 gallon 72" x 30" x 32"
In regards to weight,it's 1/2" plexiglas and two of us were able to lift it out of the back of his pickup and bring it into my garage.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, please let me know!

Thanks,

Elle


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

If the tank you are referring to is pictured in post 10, are you sure it is plexiglass? Looks a lot like a glass tank. I can see that the top is Plexi but the black frame around it is typical of a glass tank...two strong men could lift a glass tank that size. Thats a nice size tank and shape.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

100% sure its plexi, Spent all day yesterday cleaning it up.
That black strip is just a cosmetic one glued on.

As for the weight of a 300 gallon glass tank I found this


> a 300 gallon glass tank (empty) runs 1,000 lbs. or so


The Large Home Aquarium by Chris Persson



Not sure 2 guys will be lifting that by themselves.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

well let me know when you are ready to sell it and what you want for it, I might be interested...


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a 125 custom tank. Here is the post with some information about it... 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...sifieds-27/fs-125-gallon-*custom*-tank-13992/


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Bump.....Gimlid if I cant find anything acrylic soon, I will take your tank


----------

